# is there a cpt for gastrojejunostomy leak repair ?



## ednessa (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello,
Does any one know what CPT to use for a gastrojejunostomy leak repair by suture at the anastomosis site, (open procedure).
The patient had an Roux-en-Y revision several years ago. 

Thanks,


----------



## hewitt (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure what method and technique were used, but you might want to begin with CPTs 44602 - 44680.


----------

